# 3 Speeds of a V !!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

#1 lap mutt @ home #2 fast - out the front door for a off lead run #3 faster - in a bird field with the command HUNT-EM UP - this is the life of a hunting V - I should add #4 - after 4 days of hunting out west or up north - asleep in the back seat 4 18hours !!!!!!!


----------



## xgravity23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha ha, *so true!*


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I love it when Ruby does what's best described as a canter, never seen another dog breed that has such a rhythmic gait as a V,,poetry in motion ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is obviously not a graceful walker, he hops every step and makes quite a bit of noise. When he runs he's transformed into a different dog, very graceful and fast and smooth - it's a beautiful thing to see! If you hadn't seen him walk or didn't know that he has three legs, when he's running you would never guess it!! They are truly beautiful dogs to watch.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - I did forget the bunny HOP the #5 so HAPPY 2 FIND U on recall LOL !!!!!!!!!!! CC thank U


----------

